# First knoted Gentlemen pen



## Texatdurango (Jun 5, 2007)

After seeing what a fine job Mike did on his knotted pen, I just had to give it a try.  With some encouraging words and a few tips from him, I'm doing a lot better than the first few attempts.

Constructive comments welcome.

George

Jr Gent with Blue maple burl and gold box elder burl knot.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 5, 2007)

Stunning! Wanna trade? []


----------



## mick (Jun 5, 2007)

George, That's one sweet pen!!! Glad I could help.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 5, 2007)

Very sharp, and great colors all the way around.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 5, 2007)

Super job,George.
Looks good,nice combination.[]


----------



## Dario (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome pen!


----------



## Fred (Jun 5, 2007)

Excellent construction. []


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great looking pen, nice work.


----------



## kkwall (Jun 6, 2007)

Lovely Pen. Fantastic work.[]


----------



## johncrane (Jun 6, 2007)

Beautiful pen there George great job all round mate![]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 6, 2007)

very well done, I like it a lot.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 6, 2007)

Lookin Good!
Great color combination


----------



## DKF (Jun 6, 2007)

Beautiful pen........


----------



## lwalden (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice work, George!! looks like you nailed those knots!! Hope to see this one in person soon[]


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Nice work, George!! looks like you nailed those knots!! Hope to see this one in person soon[]


I'll bring it to Bubbasville in a couple weeks.  I sorta got side tracked from the wave pens I wanted to start making, but now that my new scroll saw is in, I'll start playing with some designs. 

Heck, I'll probably have a gob of new pens for show and tell, I got this package in the mail yesterday with some neat blanks inside.  Can't wait to turn the cactus blank![]

See ya at Bubbasville!

George


----------



## Mark549 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey George,
That's sweet.  Can't wait to see it and learn how to do one.  Please bring those closed-end amboynas, too - from that chunck you scored from John. 

Mark


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 6, 2007)

The workmanship looks superb.  From a style/layout standpoint I personally prefer to see the knot up higher.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />The workmanship looks supberb.  From a style/layout standpoint I personally prefer to see the knot up higher.


Interesting... I really haven't seen but one or two so really don't have much to compare to.  If anyone reading this has made a knot pen, I would appreciate a link to it to see some different designs.

On my next one, I'm using a thinner blade and changing the angles in hopes of making the knot wider and bands thinner.

George


----------



## bob393 (Jun 6, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Look at the featured photo on the front page for a good example.  Or here is the link to it in SOYP http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=24914


----------



## csb333 (Jun 7, 2007)

Excellent!! A great combination of wood. - Chris


----------



## Carlos (Jun 7, 2007)

Another really awesome pen !!!  Is there any instructions on how to make that knot somewhere ?  That is a really beautiful pen !!!

- Carlos


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos_
> <br />Another really awesome pen !!!  Is there any instructions on how to make that knot somewhere ?  That is a really beautiful pen !!!
> 
> - Carlos


Carlos, I have never seen anything as far as a tutorial or instructions on doing the knot.  I just saw a few photos on this forum and started tinkering around and figured out how to do it.  If you would like, I can jot down what I did and email it to you if that would help you.

George


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 7, 2007)

The only way to make it look better would be to put it in a box with my address on it!


----------



## davidrei (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a tutorial on another site:  http://tinyurl.com/36c5rt


----------



## papaturner (Jun 7, 2007)

One sweet job.........Craftsmanship and color Very well done..Perry


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidrei_
> <br />Here's a tutorial on another site:  http://tinyurl.com/36c5rt


Dave, I'd love to see the tutorial but your link doesn't pull up anything for me.  Is there another URL?

George


----------



## chigdon (Jun 7, 2007)

Great combination and very different!


----------



## davidrei (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, try this:
http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/YPBoRiXRU78DD6Y4F4Gve_2SgTRyNYAVjv-FCuak4_oPspnUFAOFfiNeeH6n7FJv0eF-FW7upigUTR6cI3GetAqRdpH8SHntoLaVfec/Special%20Techniques/DoubleCrossPen.pdf


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 8, 2007)

Dave,
<s>That'n doesn't work either. Maybe you can post the PDF somewhere and let us know where.</s>
Updated: I found the file and have uploaded it to a place where y'all can get a copy easily. I saw no restrictions in the file so as long as no one complains, it'll stay here.
Caveat Emptor -- The file is 775K (kinda large).
Right click the link and "Save As" if you want to download a copy to your local hard-drive:

http://user.gru.net/garyg-1/woodwork/DoubleCrossPen.pdf


Cheers,
Gary


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, that is one awesome looking pen!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, I got a ton of emails and PM's with lots of questions as to how the knot is made.  While I am the farthest thing from being an authority, having made only five of these pens now, I thought I would at least share what I learned.  

I noticed the above post points to a helpful link but I decided to continue with my experience because I think it adds a few more words than the other.  Hopefully it will help those looking for answers.

My thoughts live here.... http://www.georgeandsirik.com/knot-tutorial.html

George


----------

